# 7 Hitchhiking Tips to Get You On the Road



## Matt Derrick (Jun 13, 2016)

I thought this might be helpful for some of the people out there that are new to the idea of hitchhiking.


----------



## Oogle (Aug 5, 2016)

what's in your pack? I'm trying to figure out what to carry


----------

